# 04 Ford F-250 Super Duty Electrical Issues : )



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an 04 Ford F-250 5.4 Super Duty with a 9' Western Fleet Flex and an 8' EZ Dump Insert. This truck broke down about a month ago on the interstate during a decent snow storm. Alternator was bad. (I think it was the original). So we replaced alternator and battery. 
Now last night while plowing, Dash cluster quits working, everything says 0 or no gas etc. After plowing like this for about 4-5 hrs it just dies in the street by my house. Then starts back up. Driver pulls in my driveway and starts checkin fuses. Both instrument Cluster fuses were fine. 
He replaced a bunch of diff fuses cause the prongs looked burnt, not completely toast just heated. Then radio starts going out if we move plow, then truck dies. so we jump truck, truck starts, use plow it dies. Then we unhook plow, start truck and it ran for awhile and then died. 
What would cause the cluster to stop? Could my alternator be toast already? ( we installed the 135 amp alternator which is bigger option). Its a brand new duralast. 
Had a mechanic say autozone parts are sh*t. Said go to Oreillys. An employee says autozone , advanced and oreillys all buy from same wholesaler so it doesnt matter.. 

Any feedback or advice is appreciated. Thanks! Been a plow truck for 10 years without issue. Now its goin haywire. Wondering if I need to unhook dump bed? Or if someone can point me in the right direction. all fuses related to the issue that I am aware of have been checked, changed and are good. 
Thanks to all!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Drivers side inner fender under the hood. There's a junction box. Ck that for bad wires. It's a small one but that's all the power for the cab.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

first thing to do is check voltage at the battery engine off and engine running. around 12 volts off, and 14 running is what you should see.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

cool thanks guys! I will check there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;1949404 said:


> Drivers side inner fender under the hood. There's a junction box. Ck that for bad wires. It's a small one but that's all the power for the cab.


That and check fuse #46 under the dash,same thing happened with my f250 2002


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Fuse #46 --- Blown! Low beam headlight. Unfortunately that is all for today as the driver took the keys home with him... Need to make some more spares. Thanks to all!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So that fuse is also for the charging system, That's why the battery went dead,


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

autozone parts aren't the greatest, but i doubt o'reillys or advanced auto are any better.

that said, i still take my chances at autozone because i've always had good luck and most importantly, they have several year or lifetime warranties on lots of stuff (even brake pads!!!), and i've never had any hassle returning any part under warranty. i will say if they give you the option, buy the duralast gold parts. the cheaper valuecraft stuff is junk, and i think thats from where a lot of negative talk about autozone stems. 

in fact, my alternator is a duralast gold unit with a lifetime warranty. it's been in the truck about 6 years now trouble free. perhaps the alternator you bought at autozone was a lifetime part as well? if so, bring it in and i bet you walk out with a new one with no hassle.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 05 f250 6.0...second set of batteries and alternator in a week and my unimount just kills them...14v down to 10.5v within 15min of plowing


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

grandview;1949462 said:


> So that fuse is also for the charging system, That's why the battery went dead,


Amazing... After changing fuse #46, The truck started right up. Radio would cut out when operating plow, but agter running for 30 minutes everything seems fine. Very odd but I will take it. Thanks Grandview & Everyone else for the input. I appreciate it!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Dieselplow82;1950278 said:


> I have the same problem with my 05 f250 6.0...second set of batteries and alternator in a week and my unimount just kills them...14v down to 10.5v within 15min of plowing


WE got the 135amp alternator instead of the 110. Not sure what your running. Check your low beam fuses. I dont know how but that literally seems to have fixed our problem. Good luck!


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a 140amp alternator and having this problem..how does the low beam fuse solve this issue.?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Dieselplow82;1950316 said:


> I have a 140amp alternator and having this problem..how does the low beam fuse solve this issue.?


No idea but it worked for me. If fuse isn't blown that's not that. Check it


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

ill check it later on today...its worth a shot


----------

